# 7 hours sleep enough to grow?



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

I will start working 4pm till 1am next week

i wont get to sleep till 2am, i need to be up at 9am in the morning, will 7 hours be OK amount of sleep?

i no 8-9 is a must to grow etc and i always do get 8-9, up until next week when i will permently be working these times.

Would it be efficent amount of rest?


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

yes absolutly fine.

People will tell you 8 hours you need 8 hours but that is a generalisation and everyone will require different.

I personally get 5/8 hours as I suffer from insomnia and I am growing just fine


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ChrisH said:


> I will start working 4pm till 1am next week
> 
> i wont get to sleep till 2am, i need to be up at 9am in the morning, will 7 hours be OK amount of sleep?
> 
> ...


 Not ideal,but you'll be fine.

I have the same issue on work days,up at 2am home at 5pm I get 6-7 hours max on work days


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

cheers lads :thumbup1: Awesome stuff


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ChrisH said:


> cheers lads :thumbup1: Awesome stuff


Judging on your avi its certainly hampering your gains....


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Judging on your avi its certainly hampering your gains....


:laugh:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

I dunno why people prescribe to this perfect sleep perfect eat perfect everything, you really think at 7 hours your muscle is only ninety percent repaired or grown, bollocks. I might be lucky to sleep four hours some nights and don't seem to suffer


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> I dunno why people prescribe to this perfect sleep perfect eat perfect everything, you really think at 7 hours your muscle is only ninety percent repaired or grown, bollocks. I might be lucky to sleep four hours some nights and don't seem to suffer


 :thumbup1:

My point exactly mate. We all know that sleep is important but 8 hours is just a number someone has plucked out the air and again it comes down to the person.

Pro bodybuilders get up every few hours to eat so they don't get 8 hours and they are huge.

I am yet to have a perfect "bodybuilding" day.......Eat all my meals at exactly the right time, push out all the reps I want in the gym and then sleep a solid uninterupted 8 hours sleep at the end of it all......life doesn't work that way I'm afraid


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

If you do **** all all day, you won't need lots of sleep.

If you train like you should and work etc, you will need plenty sleep


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

When i was at the bodypower expo this year it was actually a question i asked a Mr Cutler ( you may have heard of him.... :lol: :lol and he said to me that he is lucky to get 4 hours a night and has been that way his whole life and dont seem to have done him to much damage :thumb:


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Judging on your avi its certainly hampering your gains....


i just want to make sure i keep all muscle mass i HAVE (which isnt a lot as u can see)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ChrisH said:


> i just want to make sure i keep all muscle mass i HAVE (which isnt a lot as u can see)


Yeah well hopefully it works out for you, you will be 4 stone before you know it!!


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wife had a baby couple of weeks ago im hopeing 4 is.

tbh I read somewhere sleeping little and often helps natural GH levels??


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah well hopefully it works out for you, you will be 4 stone before you know it!!


mate i was 4 stone when i last weighed myself ( including that barbell ) so what hope have i got?


----------

